# Cleaning fiberglass



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

So I'm struggling with the best way to clean the tread/walk areas on my fiberglass boat. May even be struggling with finding the correct vocabulary word for what I'm describing. See the picture.

Anyway the boat being nice and shiny everywhere else, I'd like to do my best to clean the crap off of the deck without loosing the shine everywhere else. So is a stiff brush ok in these areas, should I use Clorox, or should I just give up and quit trying to keep a clean fishing boat. 

I just don't want to brush off my gel coat, or use something that will damage the finish. Thanks in advance for having patients with a new glass boat owner. Just trying to do my best to keep up my investment. I'm sure the question makes me sound like the biggest noob ever.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You're such a googan. You need two boats - one you can fish from, and another to keep pristine in a glass display case.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Get it cleaned up and then use Woody Wax on it a couple of times a year. Will make your life much easier.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That non skid is the toughest to keep shiny. It won't shine because there are too many angles that need buffing. A flat surface will always shine. Do the best you can and use Woody Wax applied by the instructions.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Clean with a pressure washer, scrub with a stiff bristle brush, rinse off, let dry and apply 2 coats of "Mop 'n Glo". It looks good, resists even ground potato chips and cleans with a rinse off. Use a sponge and apply in one direction.

Don't laugh until you have tried it.

Tom


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

So I've got two options MOP-N-GLO, and Woody Wax. I'll do some investigating on both of those products. I have heard of mop-n-glo on the hull too I think. 

Thanks for the replies, and if there are some more suggestions I'll definitely look into them as well. 

Thanks!
FP


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

oldflathead said:


> Clean with a pressure washer, scrub with a stiff bristle brush, rinse off, let dry and apply 2 coats of "Mop 'n Glo". It looks good, resists even ground potato chips and cleans with a rinse off. Use a sponge and apply in one direction.
> 
> Don't laugh until you have tried it.
> 
> Tom



What's the "bust your bottom" factor with Mop & Glow ???


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago I bought a gallon of "Castrol Super Clean" concentrate. Apparently it is a lifetime supply...LOL! Works great. IDK if they still make it?


----------



## silvershore (Jan 18, 2010)

Starbright non skid deck cleaner with ptef. I have used it on several boats in the past. It is a kind of foaming deck cleaner that leaves a sort of repelling Teflon coating. May cost a little more than Doller General stuff but it worked for me on a few high dollar boats.


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Soft scrub followed by woody wax will take care of that non skid.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Sirhc said:


> Soft scrub followed by woody wax will take care of that non skid.


With bleach... 
Takes the crap off your car/truck without scratching too!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

silvershore said:


> Starbright non skid deck cleaner with ptef. I have used it on several boats in the past. It is a kind of foaming deck cleaner that leaves a sort of repelling Teflon coating. May cost a little more than Doller General stuff but it worked for me on a few high dollar boats.


The problem I have with starbrite products is they are expensive and advertise PTEF as if its a miracle cure for protection and dirty non skid when the reality is nothing on the market within reasonable pricing is a 100% repellent to dirt and stains. Woody wax is expensive but used properly it will last you at least a couple of years. Even so I find myself reapplying it every other cleaning because it doesn't last but it does help. Apply soft scrub with bleach, push it around let it sit for a few minutes scrub it again and rinse. Nice and white but you have to follow up with a wax to maximize sun protection.


----------

